# What type of my fish?



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all 

I don know what type of this fish :/ anyone know it?

I just catch it today at my forest marsh 





































Lian


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like a climbing perch( Anabas species)

You are very lucky to be able to catch your own fish like this . Do you keep them or put them back .


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

I don keep it back to marsh and i owned it now 

As you say,its a climbing perch but can you give me the info about that fish?
Please 



Lian


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Oww..i know its surely poor but Im fish keeping lover(and not fish killer)..yes,I also agree you guys comment but I like to keep it as my pet fish...like my 3 turtles..

And for the tank,I will buy an enough size tank for it for its growth.
(but that fish was knocked out my tiny tank covered and climbing on the table -.-.....feels wonder)

But,focus on my topic----Can anyone give me the info about my climbing perch?


thankS ,
Lian


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

littlefoot said:


> That is just cruelty,it has been taken from it's environment and put in a tiny tank that hasn't got any where for it to hide or go and not even a filter and more than likely and quite obviously in tap water.It will not live to see the day you get a bigger tank and you should of not even taken the fish home without having at best a very large pond and even then it would still be cruel.
> 
> Do the right thing and take it back before it is too late.
> 
> It is no good anyone telling you the correct conditions for this fish because there is no way you could replicate them.You would need a very large pond like i said but it is a wild fish that needs to go HOME !


Why does it need a large pond ? get a grip . A three foot tank would be plenty big enough .If you knew anything about these fish you would know that moving much is not in their remit.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think this person will take your or anyone's advice have you seen where they are keeping the wild caught turtles. Disgraceful.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/shelled-turtles-tortoise/766056-eastern-turtle-question.html


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

You haven't been rude, Lian. Ignore it and keep posting.. and researching the species your catching. It's always a pleasure to have an insight into fishkeeping elsewhere in the world.

I don't know anything about climbing perch though, sorry.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyway, what's the plans Lian?

Lets face facts, that fish will have gone through much less than most WC fish you see in pet shops. It's gone from just outside to a small tank in a matter of hours and as long as it goes into a larger, well filtered tank I see no reason why it shouldn't be ok.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry, wild caught.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyway, what's the plans Lian?
> 
> Lets face facts, that fish will have gone through much less than most WC fish you see in pet shops. It's gone from just outside to a small tank in a matter of hours and as long as it goes into a larger, well filtered tank I see no reason why it shouldn't be ok.


Lol, exactly what I was thinking. Everyone loves to join in a flame-war "OMG PUT IT BACK YOU MONSTER!". A fair few more unusual fish are WC, how this is different I don't know. As long as it's kept correctly (ie not in that tub) then I don't see the problem.


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

thx...But pets shop owners are professional for feeding pets :2thumb:

Are climbing perch will grow until like pic shown?









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/70811514.jpg/


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Lian said:


> thx...But pets shop owners are professional for feeding pets :2thumb:
> 
> Are climbing perch will grow until like pic shown?
> 
> ...


That picture made me laugh :lol2:

According to Wikipedia they grow to around 20cm.


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry for thats many spam post xD loool

Sorry mates,i think I must sorry for you all first because my crazy friend spam post for adventure(but he also a fish keeping and sometimes online ) but I will edit that spam post to ------,
very sorry!  


Back to the topic(Oops,Im brainstroming when see the spam post and you guys firing XP), as you all said,I must TAKE CARE their life! But I don have any choice and now my country(Malaysia,Broneo site) was in air pollution that come from indonesia because they always burning forest.I found my forest marsh become small by hot day and a big lizard always come to eat(I gonna kill it!)...I think Im fish keeping and also love my turtle,I always put them outside when evening  but I see your all coment...

yes,Im fool but I think I will do my best like you guys  You all are professor and don leave my topic please ...
Thanks a lot comment and sorry for my crazy friend spamming 

Lian


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Or can you give many useful tips for keeping wild caught maybe you all know right? 

If have,just leave many comment and I will see.

Lian


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lian said:


> Sorry for thats many spam post xD loool
> 
> Sorry mates,i think I must sorry for you all first because my crazy friend spam post for adventure(but he also a fish keeping and sometimes online ) but I will edit that spam post to ------,
> very sorry!
> ...


right, if it's a fish.. why is air pollution a problem ?
i believe they can extract gas air, as well as air diffused in water.
the fact you say you're going to kill the lizard shows how responsible you are (not very)
you can't love your turtles and keep them in a cat box thing


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

What some Malaysian person with different values to me, in Malaysia many thousands of miles away, is doing, specially one who speaks broken English meaning it's even harder to decifer what's happening, is low down on my "importance" list. 

You've all moaned enough - I said my piece "WC is fine; keep it correctly though". What more needs to be said? Would you rather I argued with you for a bit of fun? We could typ lik dis n thn moan tht over ppl cnt typ?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I see nothing changes in the fish forum... :lol2:


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Well...everyone waste your time for saying cruel and SORRY for the friend crazy spamming.

And,I also sadly about Malaysian english included me! But I'll try it..

As Ash said,Don waste so more space to repeat and angry! My forest have lizards but you all don remember my environment...Im just wanna kill lizard and my pond become small by the hot day! U think my country have winter & summer ?

Yes,I needed for improve myself about Introduce to pets but I can plan a timetable and always take my turtles out for take a enjoyable walk on the grass with full swap cabbage.Im using the water from raining and sometimes from forest water,tap water contains chloride that harmful for the fish & reptiles.

If you all say a lot of hates but why don give any helpful tips about Protect animals?
Im a 14kid and needs the learning !  

Lian


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Lian said:


> Well...everyone waste your time for saying cruel and SORRY for the friend crazy spamming.
> 
> And,I also sadly about Malaysian english included me! But I'll try it..
> 
> ...


Have a read of this :-

Climbing perch (Anabas testudineus) - Seriously Fish

The profiles on that web site are written by a friend of mine. You can trust the information in all of them.

If you have any queries on fish species just join that forum and ask away. You won't be bullied. Just explain where you are from and state your age first. Some of europes most knowledgable fish geeks post on there so you will get quality help.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Would be like taking a rabbit out the fields and putting it into a 3 foot hutch.Can you imagine how it would feel and would it be happy or healthy for long? NO is the answer and same apply to fish in my book.


Now this is an interesting statement, because presumably the huge domesticated stock of rabbits worldwide just appeared one day in a hutch. Giftwrapped most likely, lol.

The OP has made some mistakes, he is trying to rectify them, lets just try and help him?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

caribe said:


> .... Why I am getting involved as well is anyones guess.


I don't know why I'm replying to be honest. Maybe it's because I remember how I used to catch wild fish and keep them as a kid? 



caribe said:


> .... Catching wild fish is not always a bad thing.....


Very true. People being critical of the wild caught factor may want to consider the fact that many freshwater ornamentals and the vast majority of marine fish and inverts are wild caught. Did anyone bother to check if the species concerned (Assuming they knew what it is) is threatened in any way? 



caribe said:


> .... Catching wild fish and then putting them in something I wouldnt keep a minnow in is a bad thing!


It is. But hopefully with a bit of help and encouragement the kid will learn and rehome suitably or release. Being abusive towards him won't make him a better aquarist. 



caribe said:


> .... The OP is clearly a f****n idiot who shouldnt be allowed out in public without a helmet on.
> 
> Waste of space!


I wonder how many of us could have asked for help by communicating in a foreign language on an online forum aged 14? He's quite clearly no idiot. He's bothering to get help and is reaching out for it.


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Mynki...Your friend's forum nicely and I'll join there..

But,I feel very sadly because I lost a turtle that my lovely !

........


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

the fact it is a lazy species of fish doesnt mean it should be kept in a tub of water with no place to swim and with the toxins building as the water volume is so small. he isnt listening to anybody who is encouraging him to do what is best for the fish in question, he is waiting for someone to say 'go and enjoy the fish while it lasts, before it dies of poor water quality, stress or starvation'.

i personally see no way this 14 year old can say he loves his animals, if he did, he would give them the best life possible, in this case, back in the wild. now, he may come on here, and suprise us withpictures of a lovely large tub/pond with everything these creatures need to survive, but lets face it, its doubtful. hes talking of 'walking' the turtles, to give them exercise and enjoyment in life, well, no, they need freedom to have enjoyment in life. 

when i was around 8-10, yes i would go to the local pond, and catch the sticklebacks, but i would never have even considered keeping them. they were caught, looked at in a big bucket, and gently released. they would have died in my care. at 14, i certainly had the sense to leave wild animals where they could live a natural life, especially if keeping them meant they would be kept in such terrible conditions as these. 

lian, i would love to help you to keep these creatures, but you will need to do so much work, and like now, not whenever you get around to it. as these creatures can be caught at any time like i understand from what you have said, release the ones you have now. research their care, set up new homes for them which will allow them to thrive with you, and then catch some more.make use of the peoples knowledge on the forums, and search around on the caresheets. i understand your want for pets to love, but what you are doing at the moment is cruel, there is no other way to put it.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Posted twice without realising. It may sound harsh but the only thing we are concerned with is the animals best interest.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Now now guys,no need to get personal about the language problem.The only issue i have with this whole subject is the animals well being and the cruel way in which they are being kept.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll take this chance to remind people of the following:

a) There is no swearing allowed on this subforum, including use of * to hide letters

b) Insults are not permissable. You can make a point without resorting to personal slurs or attacks. 

c) Chasing someone off the forum who is seeking advice regarding correct husbandry does more harm in the long run than simply remaining patient or simply ignoring the thread and allowing others to deal with the issue. 

Whilst they are on the forum there is always hope of new advice and better husbandry. Chasing them off is likely to make them reluctant to ask for advice in the future and the net result is animals suffer. 

The fact that I've had to delete 30 posts should be some indicator of how out of hand this thread has become. If myself or another moderator has to clean up this thread again, then infractions will most likely be issued.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> I'll take this chance to remind people of the following:
> 
> a) There is no swearing allowed on this subforum, including use of * to hide letters
> 
> ...


yup..

grant, i thought you could do **** do hide swears ??


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

GRB said:


> I'll take this chance to remind people of the following:
> 
> a) There is no swearing allowed on this subforum, including use of * to hide letters
> 
> ...


sorry but weve tried to help him, hes just being rude and obnoxious its not like we aint tried, u seen his other threads? hope i didnt go into one and posted a comment u had to delete..


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

GRB said:


> I'll take this chance to remind people of the following:
> 
> a) There is no swearing allowed on this subforum, including use of * to hide letters
> 
> ...


How come my posts have been deleted but the o.p posts calling people jerks hasn't?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> How come my posts have been deleted but the o.p posts calling people jerks hasn't?


i know hes been abusing everyone for how long now? he aint gonna get help cos he dont want it obviously... mods should just ban him:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> yup..
> 
> grant, i thought you could do **** do hide swears ??


No. 

It clearly says so in the rules. The only acceptable (and frowned upon) 'OK' way to do so is by using the :censor: emoticon. 

This does not apply to using insults however. 



sn8ks4life said:


> sorry but weve tried to help him, hes just being rude and obnoxious its not like we aint tried, u seen his other threads? hope i didnt go into one and posted a comment u had to delete..


No, sadly I have not had time to look at the others. I will keep an eye on things; if the intent is simply to troll and mis-treat animals then I will remove without hesitation. 



littlefoot said:


> How come my posts have been deleted but the o.p posts calling people jerks hasn't?


I simply missed the first 2; was at work. 



sn8ks4life said:


> i know hes been abusing everyone for how long now? he aint gonna get help cos he dont want it obviously... mods should just ban him:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


We'll see how it goes. I'd rather see someone stick around and hopefully gain some advice, or perhaps even question their husbandry, than ban outright.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

all is fair enough buddy:2thumb:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I think i would rather see this thread closed than see the kid getting flamed constantly by members (whether or not we agree with the way things have happened) and wound up to a point whre they retaliate, like any normal kid would. 

Unfortuantely some of the big kids here that enjoy winding up younger members and then taking offense to being called a 'jerk' keep dragging this thread on and on and on. 

Its not like anyone is going to be getting anything usefull out of this post, all it is, is a bad advertisment about the members on this forum, lack of tolerence(sp) for younger/foreign members and the fish section of this forum being only good if you want to get slated. Its not what the forum is for.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

All my posts have been removed and i think it is disgusting because i never once was abusive towards the o.p or nasty in any way.All i said was they was being cruel keeping animals like that and that they should be returned.Please tell me why my posts have been removed?


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I especially like the point of saying you "may" give out infractions of the abuse continues.... Yet gave me one anyway despite me posting nothing new. 

Danke mein fuhrer.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Lian i look forward to more of your posts it is interesting to see what lives in and around your daily lifestyle .
You need to forgive some of the prolls on this site ,they lack social skills and haven't a clue about hands across the water.

You have access to many wonderful fish in your land and i trust you will keep them to the best of your abilities and learn as we all do with everything we experience.

: victory:

Keep posting :2thumb:


----------



## Lian (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Gray and sorry for the Admins,

I think my friend's marsh don't have enough fish so thats why Lian always discuss this thing and get hobby with me from that small marsh...But Gray,Moogloo and Mynki,thanks for the reply and makes Lian feels better now...

Lian was call back me and he say,start from now,no need stay in RFUK anymore and call me sign in to Mynki's friend forum...I will help Lian to contact Admin now.

I also think no more times to wait for the reply! And now,you guys wanna say anythings let u go...

Thanks Mynki,Moogloo and Graylord


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

caribe said:


> I especially like the point of saying you "may" give out infractions of the abuse continues.... Yet gave me one anyway despite me posting nothing new.
> 
> Danke mein fuhrer.


And you wonder why we have little patience towards some users? 

The rules are clearly lain out, and you ignored them. I said "may" to other users who were close to the line. 

As it stands, the OP has now been removed from the site anyway at his request and for multiple users using the same account.


----------

